# Hi all.. Gerry is here. Need advise 😊



## gyn144 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi all,

I am totally new with sound recording and stuffs. I played couple times with cubase and original sound.
Very appreciate if i can have suggestions for composing band mixed with orchestra.
Perhaps start from library?
Been looking into Hollywood orchestra, cinematicstudio strings, and a few other.
But i still have no clue which one is the best value in terms of quality. I might no need the number 1 quality if the price is so expensive, but i will accept for the 2nd or 3rd for a bit less quality if they have very good price in it.

If it does not make any sense, i will accept every suggestion. Most of instruments i am looking for are piano, guitar, bass, drum, strings, brass, woodwinds. 

Thank you so much in advance for any suggestions you give. 
Cheers, 
Gerry


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh one more, i think these days are good moment to buy, since the black friday offer many discounts, right? 😅


----------



## haus.media (Nov 28, 2019)

Maybe East West Composer Cloud would suit you. About every imaginable sound you could want to begin with and it offers a subscription based service that lets you decide your level of commitment. They are also offering the yearly subscription for $199 as a Black Friday deal. You have to commit for the year but at that price, since you are just getting started, it offers a ton of content at less than the typical single collection price (i.e. one strings set...) . The downside is that at the end of the year, if you want to continue to use those sounds in your compositions, you must renew your subscription or lose access to the sounds and thus your compositions...unless you have printed them off to a WAV file or something similar. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 28, 2019)

haus.media said:


> Maybe East West Composer Cloud would suit you. About every imaginable sound you could want to begin with and it offers a subscription based service that lets you decide your level of commitment. They are also offering the yearly subscription for $199 as a Black Friday deal. You have to commit for the year but at that price, since you are just getting started, it offers a ton of content at less than the typical single collection price (i.e. one strings set...) . The downside is that at the end of the year, if you want to continue to use those sounds in your compositions, you must renew your subscription or lose access to the sounds and thus your compositions...unless you have printed them off to a WAV file or something similar. Good luck and have fun!!


Understand, the only temptation is the Gold edition only less $70 different.
May I know if you still think it is better to have cloud or Gold one?
Cheers.


----------



## haus.media (Nov 28, 2019)

gyn144 said:


> Understand, the only temptation is the Gold edition only less $70 different.
> May I know if you still think it is better to have cloud or Gold one?
> Cheers.



I'm not sure what you are looking at for $70 difference. The Hollywood Orchestra is now $266 for the Gold edition but at that price you would own the Orchestra (Strings, Brass, Woodwinds and Percussion). You would own it so you would have it forever. You should check out the product list for the subscription. It is vastly more extensive. But you don't own it. Trade offs. Only you know what you will ultimately need.

You had originally said you wanted piano, drums, bass, guitar plus the orchestra sounds. With Hollywood Orchestra, you would not get those additional "pop" elements I think you are looking for.

Not trying to do an ad here, but this is what I am talking about:






EastWest ComposerCloud+ | Virtual Instruments Plugin Bundle


Limited Time Offer - 30 Day Free Trial to ComposerCloud+. Instant Access to all of EastWest's 42,000+ award-winning virtual instruments & DAW plugins.




www.soundsonline.com


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 28, 2019)

I agree. Really can't beat Hollywood Orchestra for the price. I went for the Diamond edition for the extra mic positions, which is selling for $372.80. I don't regret it. 

The only thing is that the number of articulations can be a little overwhelming at first, which I think scares some people away. It takes some experimenting to find out what works for you.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes, but you don't get to keep a subscription. In a year it is gone. Maybe not such a good deal. EWHO Gold is a great deal right now. If you decide to get it, go to JRRshop.com and use the GROUP discount code. It will get you another 15% or so off. EWHO Gold is a good starter orchestra but can be a little overwhelming in that it has a lot of articulations. 

You also may like something like "The Orchestra" which is a little easier to work with, but not as good sounding as an orchestra. However, it has this wonderful engine thing that does really cool patterns and phrases. It is useful for a lot of things and will be useful when you upgrade your orchestral library. 

The other thing is what kind of computer do you have. It may limit what you can get. Also, do you have Kontakt? Kontakt Factory library comes with a lot of usable orchestal instruments that can get you started.


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 28, 2019)

haus.media said:


> I'm not sure what you are looking at for $70 difference. The Hollywood Orchestra is now $266 for the Gold edition but at that price you would own the Orchestra (Strings, Brass, Woodwinds and Percussion). You would own it so you would have it forever. You should check out the product list for the subscription. It is vastly more extensive. But you don't own it. Trade offs. Only you know what you will ultimately need.
> 
> You had originally said you wanted piano, drums, bass, guitar plus the orchestra sounds. With Hollywood Orchestra, you would not get those additional "pop" elements I think you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Yes, i want to add pop elements. 
I mean i dont mind if the Gold becomes mine. Or do uou think it is a bit overkill for my preference?


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 28, 2019)

Kery Michael said:


> I agree. Really can't beat Hollywood Orchestra for the price. I went for the Diamond edition for the extra mic positions, which is selling for $372.80. I don't regret it.
> 
> The only thing is that the number of articulations can be a little overwhelming at first, which I think scares some people away. It takes some experimenting to find out what works for you.


Do you use the harddrive from them? Or you need to copy to your SSD HD?


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 28, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Yes, but you don't get to keep a subscription. In a year it is gone. Maybe not such a good deal. EWHO Gold is a great deal right now. If you decide to get it, go to JRRshop.com and use the GROUP discount code. It will get you another 15% or so off. EWHO Gold is a good starter orchestra but can be a little overwhelming in that it has a lot of articulations.
> 
> You also may like something like "The Orchestra" which is a little easier to work with, but not as good sounding as an orchestra. However, it has this wonderful engine thing that does really cool patterns and phrases. It is useful for a lot of things and will be useful when you upgrade your orchestral library.
> 
> The other thing is what kind of computer do you have. It may limit what you can get. Also, do you have Kontakt? Kontakt Factory library comes with a lot of usable orchestal instruments that can get you started.


Hi, I only have cubase at the moment. 
Btw, I couldn't find the coupon from JRR. Tried "GROUP", but rejected by soundsonline. 
Could you please advise where I can get it?
Thanks


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2019)

gyn144 said:


> Hi, I only have cubase at the moment.
> Btw, I couldn't find the coupon from JRR. Tried "GROUP", but rejected by soundsonline.
> Could you please advise where I can get it?
> Thanks


You don't buy it from SoundsOnline, you have to buy it here to get the discount - https://www.jrrshop.com/eastwest-hollywood-orchestra-gold-edition


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 28, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> You don't buy it from SoundsOnline, you have to buy it here to get the discount - https://www.jrrshop.com/eastwest-hollywood-orchestra-gold-edition


Ah.. got it! Thank you so much! 😊


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2019)

gyn144 said:


> Ah.. got it! Thank you so much! 😊


You're welcome.


----------

